# TV does not have coax input



## tmuse68 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have purchased a HD DVR 622 and have everything on my first tv hooked up just fine. The problem I have is the tv I will use for my second connection does not have a coax input. It only has composite, svideo and component. It is an Olevia lcd about 2 years old. What sort of device do I need to convert to coax cable to rca or better on the tv? I have tried running the coax into a vcr but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

TV2 does have composite outputs, a long run to the tv should not be a problem.


----------



## tmuse68 (Feb 27, 2007)

garys said:


> TV2 does have composite outputs, a long run to the tv should not be a problem.


I am not understanding your statement.

I have to use coax to the second tv via the 622.


----------



## Wake Jitsu (Jan 18, 2007)

tmuse68 said:


> I have purchased a HD DVR 622 and have everything on my first tv hooked up just fine. The problem I have is the tv I will use for my second connection does not have a coax input. It only has composite, svideo and component. It is an Olevia lcd about 2 years old. What sort of device do I need to convert to coax cable to rca or better on the tv? I have tried running the coax into a vcr but it doesn't seem to work.


Our 2nd tv doesn't have a coax input. My sis-in-law broke it off while moving it once. But ours works by going into a vcr via coax and into the tv via component. Just have to have the vcr on all the time.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

tmuse68 said:


> I am not understanding your statement.
> 
> I have to use coax to the second tv via the 622.


Why do you need to do this? There are other oitputs available that are compatible with your set. So why the need to convert to or from coax? Are we discusinga TV in another room? If that is the case maybe yu cousl usea wireless transmitter those tend to have ECA oututs.


----------



## tmuse68 (Feb 27, 2007)

Geronimo said:


> Why do you need to do this? There are other oitputs available that are compatible with your set. So why the need to convert to or from coax? Are we discusinga TV in another room? If that is the case maybe yu cousl usea wireless transmitter those tend to have ECA oututs.


Dish came to install the 622, on second floor of house, to a big screen tv. We want to use the 622 to drive another tv (Olevia) that is downstairs. Only way to run second tv from 622 is via coax.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

tmuse68 said:


> Dish came to install the 622, on second floor of house, to a big screen tv. We want to use the 622 to drive another tv (Olevia) that is downstairs. Only way to run second tv from 622 is via coax.


Well I disagree. You could run the other cables. But if you don't choose to then the wireless transmitter is a n option so is a cheap VCR. What you need is a demodulator but they cost close to $100. The VCR would do it for much less.

But you do realize that these solutions are SD.


----------



## tmuse68 (Feb 27, 2007)

Geronimo said:


> Well I disagree. You could run the other cables. But if you don't choose to then the wireless transmitter is a n option so is a cheap VCR. What you need is a demodulator but they cost close to $100. The VCR would do it for much less.
> 
> But you do realize that these solutions are SD.


Yes I understand its SD. That is all the 622 supports on a second tv.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

tmuse68 said:


> Yes I understand its SD. That is all the 622 supports on a second tv.


Well then those are your choices as I see it. One is to run the other connectors to that set---and yes that CAN be done. Two use a wireless transmitter. third use your coax but install a demodulator by the TV and the cheapest way to do that is through a cheap VCR.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Go to a pawn shop or a Good Will and buy an old VCR and use the RF tuner in it to out put to the component video/RCA audio.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

tmuse68 said:


> I have purchased a HD DVR 622 and have everything on my first tv hooked up just fine. The problem I have is the tv I will use for my second connection does not have a coax input. It only has composite, svideo and component. It is an Olevia lcd about 2 years old. What sort of device do I need to convert to coax cable to rca or better on the tv? I have tried running the coax into a vcr but it doesn't seem to work.


How was the VCR set up to receive the signal? Make sure that both the output on the coax and the channels that input to the VCR is set the same. Such as if you are using a cable channel out on the 622 that the VCR is also on cable tuning. If you are using an OTA out on the 622 then make sure the VCR is also set for OTA. It is also a possibility that the VCR you used will not input an RF in and a composite out. This is rare but some were not set-up to work that way.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

My guess is either that you don't have the VCR set to the right channel (remember that with TV 2 you selecta UHF channel to use) or that there isa problem with that VCR.

make sure that it is set for OTA reception---most can switch between OTA and cable. Then tune to the correct channel or doa scan and let it find the signal. 

If that fails a new VCR may be in order. They are so cheap nowadays that i would not recommenda used one.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Sounds as if you didn't set your VCR tuner to the output channel of the 622.

Bob


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Make sure that you have the VCR set for the appropriate tuning mode. If it is set for "Antenna" and your ViP622 is set for "Cable" (or vice versa), you're gonna have issues.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would be interested to know how this comes out.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Why not use Composite Video and analog audio from tuner 2 to your second TV. What's the big deal?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

He keeps insisting that he cannot so that. Not sure why. Perhaps he does not want to run the cable. Perhaps he does not want to run the cable. but he may just not be that technically literate and isd dimply confused by the terms. That happens.

One question for the Op can you get ANY TV to receive a signal (OTA) or via the rca jacks at the second location? Just trying to troubleshoot.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

I did a DishMover once where the coax fitting got broken during the move and we had to use the VCR like you are trying to do. It worked fine. You just need to keep playing with the settings on the VCR. You might also try chan. 73 for TV-2 output, as some VCRs come preset for cable. The VCR will have to always stay on.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Why not use Composite Video and analog audio from tuner 2 to your second TV. What's the big deal?


One TV is upstairs and the 2nd is downstairs. It's hard enough trying to run coax between floors, and even moreso component cables. I guess you could just drape the cable over the bannister, if that's your cup of tea. :icon_cool


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

well tmuse let us know if you get it to work. And good luck to you.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

jarvantgroup said:


> One TV is upstairs and the 2nd is downstairs. It's hard enough trying to run coax between floors, and even moreso component cables. I guess you could just drape the cable over the bannister, if that's your cup of tea. :icon_cool


Gaud I feel like a broken record. COMPOSITE! Not Component!

Three RG6 cables. One for COMPOSITE video, One for Left Channel Analog, One for Right Channel Audio.

Once the cables are run put compression RCA fittings on the end.

Heres a thought, let someone that knows what they are doing install it. 
Click here: http://www.cablestogo.com/product_list.asp?cat_id=413


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

In fairness I think that he had it installed by DISH and they ran a single coax to another room. He is a relative novice so he either does not know how to replace that with a long run of composite cable or three coax lines. 

I still think that he could do that but maybe he is intimidated by that like I am intimidated by plumbing projects and some others might be by some other project.

So that leaves us with making the coax work for him. I still think that either the VCR has a problem or that it is not tuned to the same frequency as the DISH receiver.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> In fairness I think that he had it installed by DISH and they ran a single coax to another room. He is a relative novice so he either does not know how to replace that with a long run of composite cable or three coax lines.
> 
> I still think that he could do that but maybe he is intimidated by that like I am intimidated by plumbing projects and some others might be by some other project.
> 
> So that leaves us with making the coax work for him. I still think that either the VCR has a problem or that it is not tuned to the same frequency as the DISH receiver.


Agreed.
If he was closer and he pulled the cable I would terminate for him. 
Would take me all of 5 min.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

tmuse68 said:


> I have purchased a HD DVR 622 and have everything on my first tv hooked up just fine. The problem I have is the tv I will use for my second connection does not have a coax input. It only has composite, svideo and component. It is an Olevia lcd about 2 years old. What sort of device do I need to convert to coax cable to rca or better on the tv? I have tried running the coax into a vcr but it doesn't seem to work.


there are a few things you can do.

A cheep thing to do , that works, is a cheep VCR that has a tuner in it, the that will output to RCA or some of them do component (but dont bet on it)

there are also adapters out there that does this also, not sure where to get one.. but I will give you a hint. It starts swith a G and it ends with oogle!.

e..b


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I know that you are getting the same advice over and over again (eg use a cheap VCR when you already told us that a VCR did not work ) but here is a slight wrinkle----- Instead of a VCR you could use an inexpensive DVD recorder with an analog tuner---most have them. It might actually be more functional than a VCR (it could play and record DVDs) but it would cost at least $99. Just a thought.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Gaud I feel like a broken record. COMPOSITE! Not Component!
> 
> Three RG6 cables. One for COMPOSITE video, One for Left Channel Analog, One for Right Channel Audio.
> 
> ...


Tomato, tomatoe. You're right. I had the HD DVR on my mind (TV1 output, of course). Component. TV2, composite, composite, composite..... :icon_cool


----------

